# Stacker 831 Liquid cooling worklog



## Animalpak (Sep 1, 2009)

*Cosmos S liquid project*

Hi to all just started this mornin works for fixing the radiator on to my Stacker 831. Sorry bad quality pics my digital camera is dead -.-... :shadedshu




Welcome to my worklog enjoy.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 1, 2009)

More to come


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 1, 2009)

*licks lips*

Always wanted to see a rad onto with the Barbs facing into the case and straight into a res... any chance of that?

Looks great man, and take your time! We don't want to spoil them awesome fans!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 1, 2009)

Some finished pics


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> *licks lips*
> 
> Always wanted to see a rad onto with the Barbs facing into the case and straight into a res... any chance of that?
> 
> Looks great man, and take your time! We don't want to spoil them awesome fans!



Thanks ! Yop for now everything seems to work well. 


I've done the most difficult part, I have to wait to get the rest of the stuff connect everything and set in motion.


CPU Waterblock, Pump, the coolant, tubes, reservoir are in the way...

More to come...


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 1, 2009)

Custom adapters for (5/8") tubes fuzion block


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.org/

Use this link for a more reader friendly way of posting your images.  Saves us from having to click so much... cause clicking is hard work!!! lol

Nice work thus far!  Any plans for shrouding the rad and fans?


----------



## Meltdown (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work, i have the cm stacker too be check this out need to water cool soon

how about some pics of pump and res location please


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 2, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> http://www.techpowerup.org/
> 
> Use this link for a more reader friendly way of posting your images.  Saves us from having to click so much... cause clicking is hard work!!! lol
> 
> Nice work thus far!  Any plans for shrouding the rad and fans?




Oh thanks Energy i dont know about that link, first time i saw it. Ok next pics will be easy to look.


Yes i want to mount in a shrouding something like this you mean right ?













Meltdown said:


> Nice work, i have the cm stacker too be check this out need to water cool soon
> 
> how about some pics of pump and res location please




Thanks Meltdown i hope it's helpful for your stacker or at least give you some idea. 

The pics of the position of the pump i will add them when i get the last stuff.


Stay tuned


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice.  Where is that shroud from?  Looks similar to the one Koolance makes, but taller.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 3, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Nice.  Where is that shroud from?  Looks similar to the one Koolance makes, but taller.




No, is not Koolance, that shroud is for fix the radiator to the front metal blend of the old case Thermaltake kandalf LCS.










I have mounted on the contrary


----------



## Hale88 (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see it done


----------



## Meltdown (Sep 4, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> No, is not Koolance, that shroud is for fix the radiator to the front metal blend of the old case Thermaltake kandalf LCS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be nice if you could do that to cm stacker but plastic hindges wont hold that weight, like that location of the rad, gives me wild thoughts


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 15, 2009)

here we are !

Ek waterblock for the 295 arrived and ready to be mounted


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 15, 2009)

Demounting process...  



IMG]http://img.techpowerup.org/090915/DSC00200.jpg[/IMG]

















I ve already changed the thermalpaste months ago but shit doesnt make contact around the RAM DAMN !!!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 15, 2009)

cleaned and now ready with the new thermalpaste MX 2 to be applied.









The most difficult part, you need some skills for do this trust me. 








STEP 1


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 15, 2009)

Almost done, it was not so easy the block must be fixed with plastics O rings spacers betwheen the PCB and the waterblock. 












So finished ! Finally I was able to center the screws in the center which are those that are not seen.


----------



## Meltdown (Sep 16, 2009)

Good job nice pics too.  I never knew the 295 was dual cards

also very nice water cooling parts me likes


----------



## pc1x1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea great pictures, looking forward to more!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 21, 2009)

First start...


----------



## [DGK] (Sep 22, 2009)

SEXY 295 Blockz There Brotha'


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 6, 2009)

Some serious modding incoming, I paint the roof of the case in shine black.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 6, 2009)

ooft, subscribed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

subscribed, like the updates so far.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2009)

Black attack. 
















looks very badass... but not the best result when light up... :shadedshu


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2009)

Zalman ZM PLUS painted in black was silver...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it looks way better


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 22, 2009)

Evolution liquid Rampage extreme goes black.

Black painting continues... This one are nice results.

Some pieces of the motherboard ( to the left the original red example ) shiny black painted.. And the CPU waterblock OCZ hydroflow black painted bracket.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks nice, too bad you didn't put that rad in the bottom of your case, not sure it would have fit though.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 23, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks nice, too bad you didn't put that rad in the bottom of your case, not sure it would have fit though.





I've seen someone put it at that point but I do not like it to interfere with the motherboard and graphics card. 
I started a new project post the pics soon it is a high quality 120mm radiator for the CPU only simple and effective cooling.

Stay Tuned


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I've seen a lot of people with stackers put the fans on the bottom outside of the case and the rad inside, which ends up not being high enough to reach the mobo. But I think you need wheels on it to do that. Your project looks cool though.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 29, 2009)

Original waterblock for the Chipset X48 painted shiny black. Im proud of the result very good.

The original is Red.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2009)

Like the gloss in the paint.  You did a good job dude


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 29, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've seen a lot of people with stackers put the fans on the bottom outside of the case and the rad inside, which ends up not being high enough to reach the mobo. But I think you need wheels on it to do that. Your project looks cool though.



I have the wheels but with wheels the case become ugly i dont like wheels on pc cases.


About the radiator position I have seen but I do not like and I think the radiator does not work very well to disperse the heat so inefficient in that position.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 29, 2009)

New place for the Reservoir 













My OCZ Reaper X 1333 mhz are back with the lowest latency ever made for DDR3 5 5 6. They are awesome RAM.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is XSPc single radiator with selfmade radiator spacer for better air induction.


That was a Scythe ultra kaze chassis. 38 mm thicker.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2009)

animalpak, that looks very good man.  Nicely done, very clean.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 1, 2009)

very very sexy and getting idea's what to do with my 832 stacker


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 5, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> very very sexy and getting idea's what to do with my 832 stacker



Feel free to take ideas. 



I just bought a new Stacker 831 but is silver and black matt ventilation grills. I get it from a privat who sell it, i make THE DEAL ! 

Because this will be my next project and i have a new stacker to work with it . 

Im already excited I can not wait to receive the new case and starting work.

Tomorrow I'm going to see how much cost that paint.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 11, 2009)

motherboard section is about to finish...


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2009)

Its coming out amazing man,  great work


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 12, 2009)

How is it ? 
















P.S : My GTX 295 was RMA'ed  replaced with a brand new bulk dual pcb. The first was died after mounting the Waterblock. Anyway EVGA is the best in warranty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 12, 2009)

That looks amazing bro 

Can't wait to see it back in the case


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks amazing bro
> 
> Can't wait to see it back in the case




Thanks alot 

chicken patty my friend, the new case is coming ready to be painted it you'll see.

Stay tuned as always.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 15, 2009)

Accident will happen with my watercooling system the coolant is leaking from the chipset waterblock, damaged my audio card and the just rma'd GTX 295. 

Coolant is penetrate everywhere in the motherboard especially into the pci ex slots. I think the pins it no longer makes contact with the graphics card so PC wont start.

I am very angry i have not taken account of this risk, but my watercooling adventure finish today and here.




I'm not sure if has killed my graphics card because i drying the pci ex slots and many others parts on the motherboard, and it worked but then freezes, now seems completly died.





Project will continue but only for the case mod, no more watercooling for me too dangerous. 

Fuck WC !!! I spent a lot of money for a system that was not even good and now I have to lose almost expensive components !! Damn IT !


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 15, 2009)

I still think the motherboard taken damage, when i start the system the ROG logo appear slowly.

So i have just ordered a brand new rampage extreme motherboard, then back to air cooling with the zalman CNPS 9700 NT and my noctua fan's.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Animalpak


I have had numerous water cooling setups.   Most leaks come down to human error.  

Please give me a recap.  What size tubing did you use?  I believe those are 1/2" barbs, correct?  I had leaks with that setup even after using tie wraps.  That's why I reccommend compression fittings or using 7/16th tubing on 1/2" barbs.  If you carefully plan out water cooling and do it how it's supposed to be done the first time, you'll never have problems.  I myself have had multiple leaks but I just learn from what I did wrong.  Don't let this discourage you man.  Also, next time use Non conductive fluid like Feser one.  I had it leak on my video card and board.  Video card was sold but damaged in shipping.  My board I just cleaned up the residue and here I am posting from it.

On the other hand, sorry you are having these issues and I really hope you get everything sorted it out quickly.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 16, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ Animalpak
> 
> 
> I have had numerous water cooling setups.   Most leaks come down to human error.
> ...



First thanks for your reply and support patty. 

Yes barbs are the 1/2, i do not use compression fittings only the classics you can see in the pics.

I used Fluid XP extreme is non conductive non corrosive fluid ( is expensive and can still fucked up your system ), the motherboard is very delicate, I believe that the liquid become conductive in small quantities like any other, only in large quantities is not conductive.

if we analyze what happened, the width of the tubes was wrong I think even the radiator having the entry and exit above has created a negative pressure inside the circuit which cumulate then did disconnect the tubes, i remember that my pump was moving like a jerk when i turn on the pc. 


That XSPC is a single chamber radiator, must be fully filled before you get out the water. My old radiator was a double room, was triple and costs less too.   


Or can simply be the chipset WB that I have painted the paint must have made the barbs unsafe, and this eliminate the grip necessary to hold the tubes.

I had secured with double tie wraps. 

Apologize for my negativity chicken patty, but I spent a lot of money buying everything from acquatuning each shipment and paying high price.

I also have a passion for modding but I was disappointed in its.

So here are the reasons :

-I understand that if I did everything as I should, not have had problems but im discouraged because now I have to spend more money to buy the right things.

-I buy expensive hardware and high quality products but not because I'm rich, simply because I want to enjoy the best experience on PC.

-Im tired to spend money for WC.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's how it was.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel your pain bro, I really do.  I would also understand if you do not want to go back out and spend more money on water cooling it or what not.  One of my leaks happened when I had tie wraps too!  You need either clamps or 7/16th tubing.  That tubing fits soo snug to pull it off I almost ripped my mobo along with water block and all out of the case!

I just really hope you can get this sorted out ASAP with or without water cooling.  


Note:  The loop had came out extremely nice bro


----------

